# clams



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

is there a bait shop around where i can get some clams. I have never fished with them before, how do you hook them? also is there any special tricks to hooking fiddlers


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

I saw em at Oceans east 2 the other day hook and wrap a rubber band around em. thats what i "heard"

call around!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Most all good bait and tackle shops should have clams by know its spade fish season.


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

*lighthouse tackle...*

has both sea clams and chowders.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*farm fresh*

sea clams $3.59 a dozen, always fresh, always there...
I use the rubber band until DB77 turned me on to "clam string" it is like the elastic from a sock if you were to pull by a single stand, must be a jersy thing cause i have never seen it here before but i never looked either, IMO it gives a better hold than the rubber band


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

skiffisher said:


> sea clams $3.59 a dozen, always fresh, always there...
> I use the rubber band until DB77 turned me on to "clam string" it is like the elastic from a sock if you were to pull by a single stand, must be a jersy thing cause i have never seen it here before but i never looked either, IMO it gives a better hold than the rubber band


Those aren't sea clams, they are chowders.


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello I guess you could use a piece of panty hose the same way you do to hold chicken liver for catfishing.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*sea clams,*

I hope they dont stop working for me know that i know there not sea clams...


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

I've been using clams for eions. Chowder and sea clams work the same. Hell, even cherrystone clams work if you wanna pay the price and have a smaller piece of bait. Chowder are a little bit smaller and sometimes the same size but not as snotty and meaty. 

Farm Fresh- $.25 a clam compared to 40-50 at the tackle shops.

db77


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

got the chowders from farmfresh. do you use the clam whole or cut it in half or what? thanks for the info


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Got em here too*

We have them but they go in a hurry.

A tip for you guys:

Spade fish will ABSOLUTELY BITE ON THE CRAB OR CLAM FISHBITES. I HAVE DONE IT AND ACTUALLY OUTFISHED SOME OF THE GUYS I WAS WITH.

CONVENIENT, STAY ON THE HOOK AND PRODUCTIVE...GIVE THEM A TRY 

RANDY


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

If you are fishing for spadefish you use a little chunk maybe 1/2 inch square. Tog maybe a little bigger. 

Red drum, black drum folks swear by sea clams (which are different that the chowder clams that you get at Farm Fresh.) For those fish you use a really big chunk of bait. Actually a lot of folks prefer a half of a peeler crab or hard crab when fishing for big drum. The rubber bands also work for holding the crab legs so your bait does not spin in the wind/current.

Tom


----------

